# German fountain pen front sections avaialble



## xylostyle (Nov 17, 2007)

I have some fountain pen front sections available. These are true German parts made by Mutschler that I bought from Mutschler and imported myself. They are excellent. Mutschler is know for the "Reform" line and are known for supplying other companies, including Cross. These are steel gold plated, though I have a few 18k ones, as well. 

These are not kits. You need to do some engineering to build a pen from them. More info at 
http://penmakers.com/used.html


----------



## Texatdurango (Jan 9, 2008)

I think I'd like to try a few to see if I can incorperate them into some pen designs.

PM sent.

George


----------



## rlharding (Jan 9, 2008)

PM sent

Ruth


----------



## Jim in Oakville (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by xylostyle_
> 
> I have some fountain pen front sections available. These are true German parts made by Mutschler that I bought from Mutschler and imported myself. They are excellent. Mutschler is know for the "Reform" line and are known for supplying other companies, including Cross. These are steel gold plated, though I have a few 18k ones, as well.
> 
> ...




Looks interesting, what size bore do I need to drill?


----------



## xylostyle (Jan 31, 2008)

&lt;&lt;Looks interesting, what size bore do I need to drill?&gt;&gt;

You can see dimensions I used for my version of this on my web site. There's a link right under the picture of the nibs. The first step of the cap bore is .494; the bore for the barrel bushing is .354, and the bore for the converter or cartridges in the barrel is .312.

Elliot


----------



## bbqncigars (Feb 6, 2008)

Those sure look nice.  I'd like a couple, if possible.  PM sent.

Wayne


----------



## DCBluesman (Feb 6, 2008)

As per Elliot's site, he is sold out of the 18k nibs.  The Heritage 18's (as well as the Heritage SF series) fit these feeds and section perfectly.


----------

